# questions



## nathoune (3 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
2 petites questions concernant l'ipad 2 que j'ai eu aujourd'hui !
- je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail (je les reçois) en ayant fait la même configuration de mon iphone... qui peut m'aider ?
- peux-tu mettre un "code" d'accès à mail afin qu'on ne puisse lire mes mails ?

Je ne suis pas très douée, comme vous pouvez le voir !
Merci à vous et bonne soirée.


----------



## nathoune (3 Mai 2011)

Pour ma 1ère question, j'ai trouvé !
Et merci beaucoup pour le reste ! Je vais aller voir sup AppStore .
Bonne soirée .


----------

